# Restoration Guide ON CD?



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972 is available on CD anywhere? I can find the book all over the place but can't seem to find if it is offered on CD.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Not avail on CD. 

The GTO Restoration Guide is also next to worthless for those of us restoring '70-72 Pontiac GTO's & factory high performance Tempest/T-37/LeMans.


----------

